# 2012 American Royal



## ismoke (Sep 29, 2012)

Who from SMF will be there?  I'm going to be cooking with a team my wife's work is doing, and I'm in charge of chicken.  First comp I'm ever doing, so I'm pretty excited.  Anyways, it would be cool to meet up with some SMFers out there next weekend!  I'll also be playing in the poker tournament on Thursday.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2012)

Todd will be there and has a booth


----------



## bruno994 (Oct 1, 2012)

Your first comp and it's the Royal?  Thats like your first round of golf being with Tiger Woods, Phil Mickelson and Jack Nicklaus.  A couple I cook against around here are going and have been a number of times, they both say the whole atmospshere and event is amazing.  Take lots of pics and post 'em here.  Best of luck!


----------



## roller (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds interesting !


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm gonna be there and have a booth set up in the Governor's Exposition Building

Over 600 teams competing

Stop by and visit me at booth #413

Todd


----------



## ismoke (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah, Bruno, I know it's a bit crazy.  However, I had been wanting to get into competing, but hadn't gotten a team finalized, and then my wife's work wanted to do it (they're inviting clients to their party Friday night so they can write it all off), and my wife signed me up (which is amazing of her - I work every weekend, and so taking a weekend off not to do something her and our son usually requires an act of congress)!  So I'll be there from about 1 Thursday until Friday night (probably about 10 or so), then Saturday at about 4, until after the awards show on Sunday.  I'm going to take advantage of living here on Friday night and actually sleep in my bed!


----------



## ismoke (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, we'll be in spot 512, if anyone wants to stop by.


----------

